# Favorite Fall Beers?



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 23, 2019)

With Fall starting today, what are your favorite Fall beers? My usual favorites are:

Fresh Hop = Lagunitas Born Yesterday
Oktoberfest = Sierra Nevada's yearly collab
Pumpkin = Elysian Punkuccino


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 23, 2019)

Holly, must be nice to be so happy with one product. Honestly; I'm jealous :-)


my favorite fall beer is generally the ones that I've been storing since spring in the cooler in anticipation of the lean season, known as fall!

I never know what my fall favorite is because it's generally not say an Oktoberfest or a pumpkin or a heavily spiced beer like that you can find on the regular in the fall. But every so often some Brewer drops a gem that you couldn't anticipate and it's great.

but as I stated above, fall is most definitely my lean season for preferred beer releases.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a wheat beer guy in Summer (Blue Moon Summer Wheat is usually in the fridge). Rest of the year Deschutes Black Butte Porter. I think I hear one calling my name.


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2019)

I also don't change my beer by season,  My local distributor probably has a at least 1000 IPA's in stock so always trying new ones...recent ones are radiant pig "save the robots"  and a some of the newer hazy and juicy offerings.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 23, 2019)

Busch tall boys made me fall before.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2019)

In general, its Yuengling LAGER for me. If I have extra funds, Warsteiner Premium Lager. If feeling nostalgic for my Teenage Years, first got served at 15 in NJ, it's Miller High Life. I have not seen it in a few years, but I would get a case of Coors Winterfest during the holidays. And every once in awhile, I get a taste for Genesee Cream Ale.
Maybe it's an Old Guy Thing...But...
I like BEER flavored Beer and COFFEE flavored Coffee. You can keep the Pumpkin, Chocolate, French Vanilla, Cinnamon, Chi Spice, Orange, Lime, Jalapeño or any other flavoring, out of my Coffee and Beer.
 My Kids will bring home a, usually expensive, Six Pack of this Micro Brewer or that Micro Brew, flavored with all kinds of ingredients. I will try them, but it is just not my thing...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2019)

PBR, or Narragansett why mess with perfection. Good for any season

Chris


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj
 , Genny Cream Ale!! My man!!!

I’m a big Genny guy, I mostly drink the cream ale throughout the year. I can’t do regular Genny in the red can, too many headaches. They also make a pretty good Octoberfest and a Kolsch style beer that is available during the summer.

They’ve also been experimenting with a lot of beers the past few years with their brew house pilot batches. 

I’m not into heavily flavored beers either, I mean I try them and like them...but thank god for places allowing you to buy singles now, that way I’m not stuck with a lot of beer that I don’t like. I don’t drink those in quantity but one with dinner is enough.

I also heard Genesee is increasing the price of their 30 pack of Cream Ale from $13 to somewhere around $18 supposingly in an attempt to relabel it as a cheaper craft beer that appeals to the hipsters. GODDAMN HIPSTERS!!


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2019)

I never had the 12 horse ale, it was just before my time. My dad worked for a Genesee beer distributor in Hazleton, so he would bring it home and drink it.

He had a lot of swag and beer signs. I remember we had a few of those wooden boxes that the 12 horse ale came in. I think I still have a few of those 12 horse ale stickers left, the glue is gone and they don’t stick so I put on on my beer fridge and toolbox with packing tape.

Shiner Bock is good too!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 24, 2019)

No Fall beers for me - drink/enjoy these beers all year around and always in my fridge:
Drake's Denogginizer Double IPA
New Belgium Voodoo Ranger Imperial IPA
Lost Coast Brewing Fogcutter Double IPA
New Belgium Trippel Belgian-Style Ale
Lagunitas Brown Shugga (Seasonal)
Lagunitas The Waldos Special Ale (Seasonal)


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 24, 2019)

Coors Light!!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 24, 2019)

Ah the fall beers. I usually stick to my usual year round. Natty Light, Coors Lite, Miller Lite, Yeungling, PBR, Rolling Rock. But I have been on a sour kick the last year or so and am always trying out and stocking up new ones. 

 fivetricks
 I've got some new ones recently I need to send you to try out!


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 24, 2019)

Ooh, I'm DOWN for an exchange. You saw I'm loaded up for trades :-)


----------



## BigW. (Sep 24, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> but my heart belong to Yuengling.



Yuengling is getting closer but it is still 2 states away.  And they're big states.

I love fall/winter beers.  New Belgium 1554.  Or a few local brews.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2019)

Totally dig the proliferation of sours.  Jolly Pumpkin got me hooked.  That said, sours tend to be more summer fare to me.  For fall, I am usually rocking snakebites.  Half beer half cider.


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought snakebites were lime juice and SoCo.

Half cider half beer sounds intriguing. Is it a normal cider or a hard cider like woodchuck?


----------



## zwiller (Sep 24, 2019)

Here, snakebite _shot_ is YJ + lime juice but admit may vary.  Did my fare share back in the day when I played in a band as the bouncers liked these.  We also did shots of SoCo (no lime tho) with the bartenders.  All that changed once Jaeger arrived.

Snake bite _drink _originates from England.  Half lager/half hard cider.  Woodchuck is also a good choice.  Ideally, you want a fuller flavored lager so it stands up the the sweetness of the cider.  Fosters is killer but pricey.  Labatt Blue works well.  Labatt Blue and Strongbow Gold is my go to. 

Anyone see Pumpkin Spice Seltzer yet???


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 24, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Anyone see Pumpkin Spice Seltzer yet???



Oh GOOD call. I haven't seen it YET. But I feel like you're on to something there. It sounds absolutely terrible, but I can see it hitting shelves no problem


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

I will have to have the kids search out Genny Octoberfest and Shiner Bock.

Here is a question...Some 40 years ago I have a memory of a Bock Beer Dad would buy in the fall. He joked that Bock was what came out when they Cleaned the Brewery Equipment. I remember a Blue Rams Head on top of the name. This was on a white or silver can. Ring any bells? I did an image search but no luck...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hope this shows and is what your looking for Chef: I don't remember it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for looking but no. Dad was Old School. The Bock was a 1960's Domestic Brand. At first I thought Schlitz, or Shaefer, possibly Pabst, but a Google Image Search didn't show anything with a Blue Ram. Hell, time and the 80's, may have greatly Dulled my memory, aka killed too many Brain Cells...JJ


----------



## xray (Sep 25, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Here, snakebite _shot_ is YJ + lime juice but admit may vary.  Did my fare share back in the day when I played in a band as the bouncers liked these.  We also did shots of SoCo (no lime tho) with the bartenders.  All that changed once Jaeger arrived.
> 
> Snake bite _drink _originates from England.  Half lager/half hard cider.  Woodchuck is also a good choice.  Ideally, you want a fuller flavored lager so it stands up the the sweetness of the cider.  Fosters is killer but pricey.  Labatt Blue works well.  Labatt Blue and Strongbow Gold is my go to.
> 
> Anyone see Pumpkin Spice Seltzer yet???



I’ll have to try it. I have some labatts in the beer fridge and a few homemade ciders from a friend.


----------



## xray (Sep 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj
 was it this? Specifically the middle can, that’s the old style can. The green can on the left is the current look. It comes out in late February early March. It gets kinda hard to find because people buy multiple cases of it when it comes out. In fact I looked for it at a local beer distributor, some guy bought half of a pallet!

My uncle made the same joke about genny bock comes out of the beer lines when cleaned, that’s what made me think of it.








I couldn’t find much on the old cans. Or this?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks. I am starting to think it is a False Memory, maybe from a dream or old age, who knows...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2019)

This seems to look familiar. Im just not sure anymore...JJ

https://images.app.goo.gl/uWSmEE8uDL3vXu6x5


----------



## per2467 (Sep 25, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I'm a wheat beer guy in Summer (Blue Moon Summer Wheat is usually in the fridge). Rest of the year Deschutes Black Butte Porter. I think I hear one calling my name.


Love Black Butte Porter


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Southern Tier Pumpking Imperial Ale is quite tasty.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 26, 2019)

Southern tier has quite a few good ones from time to time. My personal favorite of theirs is cinnamon roll. Droooool. My favorite Christmas beer. Although I must say their Concord grape sour was a pretty big miss.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 26, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Southern tier has quite a few good ones from time to time. My personal favorite of theirs is cinnamon roll. Droooool. My favorite Christmas beer. Although I must say their Concord grape sour was a pretty big miss.


I really liked their Oaked Unearthly IPA.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought snakebites were Yukon jack and jose quervo...  hmmm...


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2019)

all the beer talk makes me cry a little - the UT M****ns control the booze and full strength beers we are allowed to have.  its ok, but nothing like Colorado (where i moved from)


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 12, 2019)

per2467 said:


> Love Black Butte Porter



Try fortified BBP on those cold smoking nights by adding a shot of whiskey, whisky, brandy, bourbon, or scotch. You can barely taste the booze! Tried as an experiment and it surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 12, 2019)

I've added a shot of vodka to many fruit/sour beers. It's been beneficiary to some of them and not noticable or offending in the rest.


----------

